# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Current Challenge Entry Thumbnails

## Redrobes

I just want to point out that we're still doing the thumbnails for the challenge entries. Since there are a lot of new members entering this month I shall explain. After we had a lot of entries one month I made a script which logs in, looks at all the challenge entries, grabs the latest work in progress (WIP) image and formats up a web page. The link is usually in a post from me under the main challenge details but I will post it here too :-

May 11 Thumbnails
*The thumbnails are provided to give an overview of the running. If you are looking at the thumbnails in preparation of voting in the challenge then please be aware that the images are not guaranteed to be the latest at any instant. They are updated sporadically and an attempt is made to get them correct before voting starts. The name of the entrant links to the thread and the image is the last one the script encountered so check the threads last images when looking to judge them not just the thumb. This is particularly true if you are an early voter. If an entrant, bear this in mind when posting close to the deadline. PM me if your posting 11th hour so I get a heads up that it needs updating.*

The script needs to look for a tag which is the latest WIP image tag that you can put at the end of your post and it will snag it in the formatting.

The tag is just:
 ### Latest WIP ###

Simply copy and paste it into your post. The script snags the last one it finds.  You need to put a new one in every time you put up a new image that you want to use as a thumbnail.

The script snags the image immediately following the WIP tag so if there are more than one then it uses the first.

If you don't post a WIP tag then it will use the last image in your thread whether relevant or from another members reply post.

The script can only make thumbnails out of attached images on the guild forum. Links to offsite images are skipped.

The script will handle one page PDF's but not multi page ones so please add an extra image for it. It also handles animated GIFs  :Wink: 

Finally, please try not to include the WIP tag in quoted replies as it will look for the next image from that reply !

----------


## Redrobes

May 11 Thumbnails - Map of a Nation

Apr 11 Thumbnails - Aquatic Civilization

Mar 11 Thumbnails - Board Game

Feb 11 Thumbnails - Map a Trap

Jan 11 Thumbnails - Points of Light Theme

----------


## Redrobes

Dec 10 Thumbnails - Map a planet

Nov 10 Thumbnails - Castles

Sep / Oct 10 Thumbnails - Mapping the Big Apple

Aug 10 Thumbnails - In the Beginning: a Campaign Starter

July 10 Thumbnails - A Convergence of Power

June 10 Thumbnails - Once Upon a Map

May 10 Thumbnails - Filling a gap in time and space

Apr 10 Thumbnails - Brewhome

Mar 10 Thumbnails - The Town of Iwaizumi

Feb 10 Thumbnails - One Page Dungeon

Jan 10 Thumbnails - Up and down the scales

----------


## Redrobes

Dec 09 Thumbnails - Wishing you a very Orcish Christmas

Nov 09 Thumbnails - The Destroyed Lands

Oct 09 Thumbnails - Trading

Sep 09 Thumbnails - Passage of Time

Aug 09 Thumbnails - Create a city map for Kaidan

Jul 09 Thumbnails - Enchantment

Jun 09 Thumbnails - A Home Away From Home

May 09 Thumbnails - Cut to the Chase!

April 09 Thumbnails - A habitation for the CWBP

March 09 Thumbnails - Rivermania

February 09 Thumbnails - A political map

January 09 Thumbnails - A map for print

----------


## Redrobes

December 08 Thumbnails - The Seige

November 08 Thumbnails - Lost in space

October 08 Thumbnails - Urban Mapping

September 08 Thumbnails - What is your style ?

August 08 Thumbnails - Battlemap Tiles on the go

July 08 Thumbnails - Ambush Encounter Inside the Local Watering Hole

June 08 Thumbnails - Build Something for the CWBP

May 08 Thumbnails - Minimalist for Virtual Tabletop - WITH PRIZES!!!

April 08 Thumbnails - A Sea Chart...With a Secret!



Sorry, no thumbnails for challenges before this date.

----------

